# Best place to buy batteries online?



## jeffie7 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm in search of a cheap Xsi (450D) battery. A lot of the cheapo battery websites look very iffy and we all know just how trust worthy internet camera sites can be.

Where have you bought from and would you buy from them again?


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Aug 5, 2008)

ebay


----------



## cdanddvdpublisher (Aug 5, 2008)

i'd say ebay too - just make sure that you're taking a look at feedback and such


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes, always look at feedback. Generally speaking, dont buy off people with less than 5000 feedback.  Also make sure they are 98-100% positive. Always look at feedback! Its opinion tho, i choose not to buy from someone with less than 5000 transactions/feedback.


----------



## jeffie7 (Aug 5, 2008)

ebay is a given, I've used ebay for many things and have sold many things on ebay (shipped 4 things in the last month sold on ebay) however, if I want a battery, NOW and don't want to deal with ebay. where should I go?

looking for an internet store.

Any other ideas?


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 5, 2008)

I've been buying my DSLR batteries from http://sterlingtek.com for the last 5 years.  They've always done me right!


----------



## jeffie7 (Aug 6, 2008)

ksmattfish said:


> I've been buying my DSLR batteries from http://sterlingtek.com for the last 5 years.  They've always done me right!



The Xsi battery is twice as much there as the other battery places, however, I keep hearing good things about them so I'd rather buy from them then the no name places even if it does cost more. at least it is still half as much as the canon battery at a local store.

Thanks!


----------



## Dao (Aug 6, 2008)

My friend recommend this place to me after I got my spare battery from overstock.com.  He like them and always get battery from them.  But I have not buy anything from them yet.  But at least you can check them out.

http://www.bestbatt.com/Canon_LP_E5_Battery_p/bblpe5.htm


----------



## usayit (Aug 6, 2008)

I purchased batteries from sterlingtek once a few years ago.  The batteries are still working.  

Ebay as an answer is useless unless a specific seller is mentioned....  its like saying to buy it "online".   There are good deals to be found on ebay but there is also a lot of crap.... depending on the seller.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 6, 2008)

I also use Sterlingtek and recommend them.


----------

